# Does Santa bring one present or all of the presents?



## ck1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think my parents did a mixture, but I remember some of my friends would get _all_ their presents from Santa except from relatives.

I'd kind of prefer that Santa just bring one present, and the rest are from us or family... still undecided.







:

*What do you do?*


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Santa brings a few, we bring most.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Santa- 1 present and the stocking
The rest are from us.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Santa brings the big, expensive present plus the items in the stocking and we give an additional gift or two.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

santa brings the presents that are so weird shaped they are near impossible to wrap with out giving mommy a migrine







Santa doesn't wrap gifts so we find that a lot easier.









Deanna


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

santa puts stuff in the stockings. the presents are from us!


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Santa- 1 present and the stocking
The rest are from us.

This is how it works with us too.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
santa puts stuff in the stockings. the presents are from us!

This is how it is with us as well. Santa sure has a thing for toothbrushes and socks!


----------



## phoolove (Jul 18, 2008)

we do 1 or 2 gifts, and the stocking.

DP also wraps his santa gifts, which I never did. He buys "special" wrapping paper that he only wants used on santa gifts.

IDK, I never wrapped, but whatever, I don't mind to wrap santa gifts.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Santa- 1 present and the stocking
The rest are from us.









:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

i give them socks, underwear, and a single book. Santa brings the rest.

He doesn't wrap the presents here either,


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Santa only brings one and fills the stocking with the candy and an orange.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
santa puts stuff in the stockings. the presents are from us!

That's what we do too!


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Santa brings a few small things in a stocking or we've been using a pillowcase at the foot of the bed.
Our friends did all presents from Santa, and took all the tags of the gifts we had dropped off Christmas eve for her kids, so when I mention "did you like the ---- game" the kids were shocked, "How did you know Santa bought that?"
It pissed me off I spent time choosing those gifts and didn't even get a thank you.
So now I drop them when the kids are awake.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCR* 
Santa brings a few small things in a stocking or we've been using a pillowcase at the foot of the bed.
Our friends did all presents from Santa, and took all the tags of the gifts we had dropped off Christmas eve for her kids, so when I mention "did you like the ---- game" the kids were shocked, "How did you know Santa bought that?"
It pissed me off I spent time choosing those gifts and didn't even get a thank you.
So now I drop them when the kids are awake.

WOW thats really tacky.. (of them not you wanting them knowing the gift was from you).

Deanna


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

santa brings one present (or a couple if it has accessories) per kid and fills the stockings. His gift is un-wrapped, also.

the rest of the presents under the tree are from us (and extended family)


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Oh gosh, I don't know, I can't even remember. Sometimes Santa brings all the unwrapped presents, but then lately he seems to bring one or two wrapped presents with his special paper and handwriting, and all the unwrapped ones are from the parents. It gets so confusing, I don't even know what comes from whom.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Santa brings a few, we bring most.

That's what we do. And Santa fills the stockings.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, my DH and I just had a heated discussion about this a couple weeks ago. Growing up we were allowed to open ONE small gift Christmas Eve. The next morning, Christmas Day, we opened ALL the rest of the gifts, some were from Santa, some were from Mom, Dad, sister, etc.

On Dh's side of the family, when he was growing up he opened all his presents from his relatives, including his mom and dad on Christmas Eve.







: WTH? Then he only opened his "Santa" gifts on Christmas Day. Well.......now we all truck over to his mom's house and open ALL our gifts at her house on Christmas Eve night. I HATE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Christmas should be about CHRISTMAS DAY! So, I have refused to open any of my gifts there. I tell them I believe presents are for Christmas Day. They all laugh, but now with kids everyone expects them to open all their presents Christmas Eve night and ONLY the Santa gifts Christmas Day. I told Dh his mom can do what she wants, but at OUR house we are opening all our gifts on CHRISTMAS DAY. It is so frustrating. I just don't get it.







Sorry to sound bitchy, but this is a sensitive subject to me at the moment.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Santa dosen't exist.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccermama* 
Santa brings the big, expensive present plus the items in the stocking and we give an additional gift or two.

That's what we do. If I were a kid in a "Santa brings all the presents" house, I would wonder why my parents were too cheap to buy me anything!


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Santa fills the stockings with little things like bubbles and stamps and stickers. The presents are from us.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm with the "santa fills the stockings" crowd. It's always little things I've collected over the course of the year plus fruit and maybe a candy cane. The presents under the tree are all from us (and whomever else gives gifts to us that we haven't opened before Christmas day).

For a while, so many people would talk to my kids about santa "bringing presents for under the tree" that I was thinking I was alone. I am taking odd joy in realizing here that there are lots of us who do it that way.

Oh, and no santa doesn't exist, but my kids are always up for a game of "let's pretend!"


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Santa brings a few presents and fills stockings. We provide the rest.

I grew up always opening a present from my family on Christmas Eve and that'll be something that continues. I'm actually considering doing all the family presents on Christmas Eve and just doing Santa ones on Christmas. It'll be something dh and I decide next year.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My kids usually get two gifts from us, and one from Santa. Santa also fills the stockings, of course. This year, we're giving dd and ds2 a construction set for building forts inside - that's to both of them, and will also be from Santa.

I don't like the all presents from Santa thing, because I don't want my kids thinking that I don't want to give them a gift on Christmas. They know I shop for dh and for my nieces and nephews, so it probably wouldn't feel very good to them that I ignore them, yk?


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

Santa brings a few, and we give the rest. I'd guess about a fourth of them are from Santa.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We don't specify. We actually just write "to ____" on it and skip the from. I don't want Santa getting credit for my shopping, and I don't technically want to lie to them. So we just don't say who brought what...and so far they haven't asked.







:


----------



## mama_mojo (Jun 5, 2005)

Santa fills the stocking, we do the rest. Santa also mostly gives gifts to help each of them with some problem or new accomplishment. For example, my 6 yo is just learning to write "correctly", so Santa is bringing her pencils and an eraser. My 8 yo is forever losing gloves, so Santa is giving him gloves with a leash thing. The stocking also means no last minute requests, because Santa does not bring dolls, race tracks, or bicycles.

Growing up, we opened ONE gift Christmas eve, and this was always pajamas, and it was always my favorite thing to open. I think it felt a little like cheating that my mom was actually letting me do. I think the German tradition is to open presents Christmas Eve, so for those having that debate, there could be some real tradition behind the tradition. The people we co- house with do their main celebrating Christmas Eve.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Santa- 1 present and the stocking
The rest are from us.

same for us and santa's present isn't wrapped....he just doesn't have time


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Santa fills the stockings & brings 3 presents(including their big one). We give 2-3 presents


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
santa puts stuff in the stockings. the presents are from us!


This is what we do too. Of course, DS still seems to think all the presents under our tree (we do a total of three Christmas celebrations) are from Santa.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Santa brings one present for each kid and fills the stockings here. That's the way my parents did it with us and it feels right for me. And our Santa doesn't wrap, either, but he does put a stick-on bow on each gift.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

We give the kids one big present each (this year DS1 is getting a Plasma Car and DS2 is getting an activity cube) then Santa fills the stockings with little bits and pieces like bubbles, sandpit toys, little trucks etc.

I like to do different, 'special' wrapping paper that only Santa uses too. I also wrap all the Santa presents because guessing and unwrapping is part of the fun of presents!!


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 
That's what we do. If I were a kid in a "Santa brings all the presents" house, I would wonder why my parents were too cheap to buy me anything!

The last year my son believed, he asked why I never got him a Christmas present.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Santa brings the big one (unwrapped) and the stocking and then mommy and daddy give teh wrapped smaller presents


----------



## mackinsiesmom (Apr 3, 2004)

Santa brings three presents here and they are all related somehow and they are not wrapped. He also does the stockings.

Everything else is from us and the family.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

My mom said they started with all from Santa, but then my older sister got sad and asked "mommy- didn't you get me anything?" So they switched to some from each, but then I remember feeling guilty once because I liked Santa's presents more than those from my parents (I've always had money guilt about people buying me things) Poor folks couldn't win! My dd is 3yo and does NOT like the idea of some strange man coming in our house- she's asked for just daddy and me to be Santa and that's cool with us (we'r eboth scientists and not terribly "into" the Santa thing anyway)


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

Santa does the stocking and one gift. By virtue of ease for me, Santa's gift is typically unwrapped and something that would be difficult to wrap (i.e. skateboard, bike, etc.).


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Santa- 1 present and the stocking
The rest are from us.









:


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Santa- 1 present and the stocking
The rest are from us.









:


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 
That's what we do. If I were a kid in a "Santa brings all the presents" house, I would wonder why my parents were too cheap to buy me anything!

Santa does all in our house. If the kids ask, the answer is that I am spending a lot and putting a lot of effort into gifts for nephews, nieces, friends, neighbours, teachers etc.

I don't see it as any big deal either way. It's just the way my family did it, and so we didn't even think about it. Kids just accept things the way they are, and that's just our way.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We really don't focus much on Santa, although today at bedtime my DD informed me that Santa brings some of the presents and Mom and Dad bring the rest. I suspect Santa will provide two gifts, and mom/dad will provide the other two/three. My DD is 4 this year and reallly paying a little more attention to the Santa thing, last year she didn't seem to notice what came from whom.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm worried about that this year, actually. Santa brings stocking gifts only, or he MIGHT bring 1 stocking gift that's slightly too big, so it goes on the table under the stockings (this year it's a little set of bubble blowers that are for DD and DS to share). All tree presents are from family.

However, my parents and 1 brother have always gone crazily overboard, AND waited to open all of their piles and piles of presents to and from each other until we're there (one year, I invited them to our house on Christmas eve, said we'd be happy to open their presents to us and watch them open their presents from us all together, just a bit early. My brother and his gf and my Dad showed up with literally boxes and boxes and boxes of presents. They brought all of their crazy overboard piles to and from EACH OTHER to our house to open. I wanted to scream! Thank goodness DD was an infant and didn't know the difference.

They also tag every flippin thing to the kids from Santa (or "Rudolph" and "Frosty" when DD informed them that Santa doesn't bring presents under the tree). I sort of want to just let it go this year. OTOH, my mother dislikes DS (an infant, and a happy one at that!














and will probably give him noticeably less than DD, all tagged from Santa. He won't know or care, but DD will notice, and will care. Haven't figured out what I want to do about it though. We won't be there til New Year's though, so that will stop the "piles of presents unrelated to my immediate family" problem. How to keep Santa from bringing piles for the kids though, I don't know. Or maybe I'll just let it go and say Santa does things differently at Grandma's. She's not going to believe in Santa forever, yk? And Grandma might not be around too many more Christmases either.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Depending on the year & how we're doing, Santa brings 1-3 small presents & mom & dad give 1-3 presents. Santa does not do stockings here, since we have family stockings & Santa doesn't bring stuff for grown-ups.







The kids like to help me shop for daddy's & grandma's stockings.

Santa did fill the stockings when I was a kid, but when my sister & I grew out of Santa, we decided to start doing stockings for the grand-parents & our parents. It was always fun.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

Santa brings one big joint gift for all the kids... he started this last year when he brought an art easel and all the supplies for it - chalk for the chalkboard side, dry erase markers for the other side, crayons, markers and lots of paper. This year he's bringing a kitchen, dishes and play food.

Traditionally he also brings each child 1 thing (they are each getting a doll - DS wants one and DH agreed as long as it is dressed in boy clothes) and fills their stockings.

The stockings usually have bath soap, new hairbrush/comb/hair things, panties for my girls, new toothbrush and paste, some candy. Santa fills stockings for me and DH too. Usually it's useful little things - a new pair of gloves, favorite candies, gum, small screwdriver (they are always disappearing), flashlights, that kind of stuff.

The rest is from us.

We open presents at Grandma's house on Christmas Eve from my parents, my grandmother, my sister and BIL and niece. We also have a big Christmas gathering with extended family on the Sunday before Christmas (my mom's side). We put presents from DH's family under the tree when they arrive.

Quite frankly, we decided a few years ago to scale back on Christmas a LOT. My parents in particular were getting SO many things for the kids that my oldest was getting frustrated (and refused to open anymore presents when she was 4). Now we "allow" my parents to do the 4 gifts, my grandmother usually gets them 2 gifts and the rest of the relatives usually do 1 or 2. I encourage books to everyone who asks.

Anyhow, I want the credit for really awesome gifts... so my oldest got a bike for her 5th birthday... because I wanted her to know that I picked it out, kwim?

Beth


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Santa fills the stockings and leaves the expensive gift unwrapped. We wrap the rest and have them under the tree ahead of time so they know they are from us.


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCR* 
Our friends did all presents from Santa, and took all the tags of the gifts we had dropped off Christmas eve for her kids, so when I mention "did you like the ---- game" the kids were shocked, "How did you know Santa bought that?"
It pissed me off I spent time choosing those gifts and didn't even get a thank you.
So now I drop them when the kids are awake.

Ugh, my in-laws do this. My SIL threw a tantrum because I put a present for my niece under the tree on Christmas Eve. She spun some story about Pere Noel coming early to our house and leaving a present for her there. Then she came into the room DH and I were in and yelled at us for ruining Christmas.









editing because I forgot to answer the OP's question. We do most gifts from santa, a couple from parents and of course anything from anyone else is from them. If he gets any Christmas packages he can open them as they arrive (which is probably normal but my Dh and in-laws think packages should be saved until Christmas).


----------

